# Ohio's small deer you should see the big boys though



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Check out this WT from south east Ohio. This photo was taken on a farm a freind hunts. The following photo was taken about 20 minutes from there. Ohio has a few small deer.










This one if from Cambridge, Ohio


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Too much snow on the pic's. to see clearly!!!!!!!!


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I cant see them at all...


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are those red deer they both look like spikes. You need to zoom in on them a little. LOL


----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Smallest deer EVER!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I do believe that is one of those leaf muntjac deer.(Google it) Good eyes OAC.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Got to bring them up here and I'll treat them to some radioactive veggies.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

He's obviously busy with something else at the moment...I'm sure that he will be lookin to dish some of this crapola back to us soon.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Yes I agree there, still laughing over Chris's reply.


----------



## Admin (Jan 2, 2010)

On a call said:


> Check out this WT from south east Ohio. This photo was taken on a farm a freind hunts. The following photo was taken about 20 minutes from there. Ohio has a few small deer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Got logged in here just to see what was going on. It looks like you linked to images using the url from within your yahoo mail account. So you're actually linking to an area that only you can access by logging in to yahoo. That's why the images are broken. Example:


```
http://us.mg204.mail.yahoo.com/ya/download?fid=Inbox&mid=1_1092814_AKUNw0MAARvHTNWuaw27VlAJJcU&pid=2&tnef=&YY=1289317988646&newid=1&clean=0&inline=1<br />
```
The easiest way to work with images you have been emailed is to right click on them and "Save as" or "Save Image As" and then save them on your computer. Then.... check this post out for a step by step on getting them loaded up here:

http://www.predatortalk.com/about-site/131-how-upload-photos-your-posts.html

Hope this helps...


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

must be a flatlander[troll]














L.P.---------no deer?????????


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Hey OAC check out how they hunt in Minnesota, was just on the news where buck was hit on the highway and careened off the trk. and through the front windshield and out the back window of the car, you might have to change your strategy?


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

I cant see'em, Hassel an older gentleman pulled into a local burger king his car running hot, there was a buck in his radiator, didnt even know he hit it!!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> I cant see'em, Hassel an older gentleman pulled into a local burger king his car running hot, there was a buck in his radiator, didnt even know he hit it!!


That doesn't surprise me, he must have been in a hot buck area!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

HAHA hot buck area indeed. A friend of a friend hit a deer years ago in Michigan and it came through the windshield and kicked him to death. The Michigan DNR investigation said that he was driving the roads trying to hit them. Talk about road hunting.


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Well I wish I could figure out how to load up photos....try and tried again. Keep comming up with the photos are too large ? I am using jpeg and followed instructions again ?

Oh well I give up

You would have like them


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

email them to me Brian I'll see if I can get them to post. That is IF they really exist. LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)




----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


>


 A little bigger than the last ones LOL!!!!!!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I wonder if OAC was the powerball winner of $129 million. The winning ticket was bough at a porn shop in a Detroit suburb !!LOL


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Nope cannot win if you do not play. I disagree with the lottery.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

On a call said:


> Nope cannot win if you do not play. I disagree with the lottery.


To each their own!! What about the Rest of Don's statement?


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

I had to chuckel at the thought....but nope not there either those places scare me.


----------

